# Some More Recent Hand Plane Acquisitions



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

There are still some decent deals out there, on vintage planes, if you want to dedicate a Saturday or Sunday on a Plane Safari!
Here's some examples of what can be had:










first, some transitionals, including some recent Liberty Bell purchases.

From left, a *Stanley #37 "Jenny" plane*. This is the second such plane in as many months, but the other, not pictured is a pre-lateral and the sole is worn badly to one side, with an iron to match! Somebody musta really loved it.
Next, an *"Edge-Rite" #28* sized plane. "Edge-Rite" was a brand sold through 'Eaton's' a Canadian department store very similar to Montgomery Wards in its day. I've got to crack the books, but I believe these were made by Sargent, a brand I've been trying to avoid getting into!
Next, a pair of *Stanley #127 Liberty Bells*. These aren't too hard to find, and apparently well outsold the all-iron Liberties. I've got a dozen or more Trannie Liberty's, but not one all metal one.
Finally, a* Stanley #135 Liberty Bell*. Again, fairly common, but make nice smoothers!










Next, A pretty generic later model *Stanley #3*, looks like somebody combined later plane parts onto an earlier sole. Could become a good user.
2nd is a *Stanley #4 *in Cordovan, made in Canada. I want a complete set of Cordovans, I've got a few…I dunno, reminds me of Shinola Ox-Blood shoe polish when I was a kid… er, 50 years ago.
3rd, *A Stanley 4 1/2,* made in England. These British, and Canadian examples defy accurate typing by the usual reliable guielines. The cheeks on this baby measure .205 at the top; they are about .258 thick near the sole!!! I've never seen cheeks this thick!!! A substantial plane that weighs a ton.
4th: A *Rapier plane, #500*. I like Rapier planes, I've got 3 or 4 number 400's, (#4 size) and I like 'em. So this #500 is right at home.
Lastly, a *Firestone #4 size*. I dunno, the #4s with weird names have always fascinated me, and I want one of each ever made, LOL. Used to be, Firestone tried to compete with Western Auto Stores to be mecca for automotive and hardware, but then when the Firestone 500 tire created lawsuits, they dropped their peripheral market lines. I like accumulating any weirdo #3 and #4 maybe a museum someday? Lol.

Anyway, the point being to all of this, is for encouraging everyone to snatch up those orphan planes that continue to turn up at yard sales, Antique shows and even Mennonite thrift shops. Give 'em a loving home!!

and.. don't forget to spay or neuter those planes!! Wink, Wink!!
The Edge-Rite, Stanley #3, and Stanley 4 1/2 were all found at an Antique show today, the others were from various online auctions. Not pictured is a Vaughn-Bushnell #704 which also recently survived an international shipment quite nicely!


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Good stuff P.K. always a pleasure, and I'm always amazed at what you find at those frozen prarie sales ;-)


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks Glen!! Out here on the Tundra, where there are no native trees big enough to make popsicle sticks from, the planes that are privately owned get minimal use. did you know there are homes here which only JUST NOW are getting frozen water pipes from the street? Last winter's deep freeze means the frost is still penetrating deeper as of now, despite nicely warming temperatures above ground…Scary!

And yet…vintage planes can still be had by anyone motivated to look for them, and I mean, ANYWHERE.

Ooops sorry for the bad pic, but that calipers is measuring .258" thickness at the bottom of the sidewall of that Brit 4 1/2. That is one Fat-Boy of a plane.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

nice acquisitions.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks, Don!!
It is YOUR limitless inspiration and encouragement that has transformed many of us into Handplane Curators!
Enjoying your 'Time Tested' website too!


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

Dons certainly an enabler. I remember when i was on woodworkingtalk, looking for my first planes.

Don says "Look at my website" I went downhill from there!!


----------



## sjbmx408 (Jun 1, 2014)

I found about 20 Stanley planes all for about a couple bucks each at a neighbors garage sale. They are all very old, but none have the blades in them… are they worth picking up?


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*lateralus: * I can't blame DonW for my handplane addiction, but I sure do look to him for guidance once in a while. I'm not as much into restorations as Don is, but I do enjoy rebuilding mostly transitionals. If and when I get a MIG welder, I have probably 30 in queue that could use a bit of welding.

If I had to do it all over, I'd probably just want one each of the Bedrocks, and a complete set of Stanley, Ohio, and Union transitionals. But I'm happy to enjoy my largely happenchance collection!

Hey, it's not 'enabling'....Don is just a great coach. Or is that "co-dependent"??


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*sjbmx408* There are many option for cutter replacements. You can find vintage cutters, sometimes for only a few dollars a piece or you can get after market like Hock or IBC. If they are reasonably priced, I say pick them up. I would.

And lat and poopie, it's a "misery loves company" thing.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Don:* 
re:* sjb*: I envisioned a table full of planes missing not only the cutters, but the lever caps as well. Living in Canada, I'd have to pretty much rely on eBay to find correct cutters,chipbreakers and lever caps, at $20 a pop. I'd not encourage sjbmx to start *his* collection this way. Great way for a plane master to add to his plane junkyard, though!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Keep your eye peeled for one of these









Stanley #31. I like it better than the #33 I used to have. 24" long with a 2-3/8" wide iron. The #33 was at least 28" Long, with a 2-5/8 wide iron.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

bandit: You prefer the 2 3/8" width over the 2 5/8"? Actually, I find it easier to either buy the iron tops on eBay and build a new fresh body out of beech. I really like transitionals, and lately I've been pulling out some of my long-forgotten Euro planes like my ECE Emmerlich's ones, it's quite a different experience.
Thanks for the tip on the #31!!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Here's some pics of two rather rare "Ritter" planes, approx. #110 size. I've got the only two I know of. They have 'NH' embossed on the sole and under the caps. Not sure if this is a reference to New Hampshire, or the name of the foundry, perhaps? These were both bought from eBay, both from different parts of Maine, a year apart, but who knows?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

wrong window. its been a long day


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

That's interesting that those planes are extra thick right there. I was at a used tool shop last week and I saw 2 Stanley #6's that had completely broke in half right at that spot and then were welded/braised back together. Nice planes ya got there. Ya got room?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

A Cordovan #9-1/2 showing off









We have ribbons!









and the way it looked when it came in the door..

edit: forgot to mention one thing about the Cordovan…it was FREE!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Yeah, *bandit*, YOU are the one that got me thinking about those Cordovan Stanleys! I've got only a few, and there's something quite magical about that color, late-50's-early 60's….shoes, things made of plastic, and old Chryslers that same color. I think I remember wandering around a S&H Green Stamp redemption center, they did have Stanley planes and they were that color, right on the shelf. I seem to recall a black background on the lever cap notched logo, not a yellow or orange field.

*Firefighter:* Yup I got room, sir! I just bought some awesome custom shelves from a Mennonite Thrift Store, 15" X 48", bought twenty of 'em!! I'll put 'em up on shelving standards and brackets, maybe later put together some proper carcasses later, with lighting! Oh, and…thicker iron could mean cheaper ingredients were used. Seems to be true of Record planes, I see so many with soles cracked at the mouth, despite a generous thickness, must be how they compensated for the bad iron quality. I'm cynical, but any old plane could come home with me!


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Bandit,

Dude, how many planes do you own. Complete and or incomplete? I seem to see something new everyother day.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Head count stays at around 20 or so. Not enough room to hoard a bunch. Some get "flipped" so I can get a couple more. Only the best of each type will stay in the shop. Unless, of course, I build one or two









Like a jack plane, or a









plane to work on the edge of a board…


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Sometimes. When I see a forum focused on planes and I see everyone else's. It makes me hate all of you.

Really.

No not really. It's just jealousy.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

BTW, PK's got it right, we are not collectors, hoarders or obsesives.
We are Curators.
;-)


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

thanks, Glen, those are kind words, indeed!
I've hit the '300' mark, and yet I typically use the same old six planes.
I'll need several lifetimes to thoroughly enjoy what I have.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Here's my automatic answer to anyone who disagrees with my decision to collect planes… Look at the pics below and see what would have happened if I collected CARS like this fella did:
*




































My plane collecting is guilt-free!!!!


----------

